# Smoked scrapple



## shellbellc (Jun 7, 2006)

Has anyone ever smoked scrapple?  I learned about the fatties here on the forum and thought smoking scrapple would be similar.  Might have to throw some in this weekend...


----------



## Dutch (Jun 8, 2006)

Well, since scrapple is a mixture of pork and cornmeal and everyone knows that pork loves smoke, :D I don't see why it wouldn't work. I'm not sure how the cornmeal will take to smoke -(will be too much or not enough?). If you can posts some pictures we'd appreciate it.

See, Michelle-Fresh faces brings fresh ideas!! That what makes this place so great!!


----------



## riz9 (Jul 19, 2006)

I am thinking I'm going to have to throw some scrapple on when I start a smoke on friday.

Has anyone tried this yet?  Any word on the results?


----------



## larry maddock (Jul 20, 2006)

yo y,all
i have a new meat shopp since im at my honeys .

they have  homemade scrapple.

so im very intewrested in this thread


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 21, 2006)

Must be one of them "Northern" thangs


----------



## Dutch (Jul 21, 2006)

It is Rodger, here is a bit about scrapple. . .

_Scrapple is strongly associated with Philadelphia and neighboring eastern Pennsylvania, New Jersey, Maryland and Delaware. Among the Pennsylvania Dutch and in Appalachia, scrapple is known as pawn haas or pon haus. It can be found in most supermarkets throughout this region in both fresh and frozen refrigerated cases. It can sometimes be found in cities farther from this area â€” even as far away as Los Angeles â€” in frozen form._


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 21, 2006)

Hey Dutch,

i'm with you on the scrapple thing (Scrapple
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Jump to: navigation, search
Scrapple is a savory mush in which cornmeal and flour, often buckwheat flour, are simmered with pork scraps and trimmings, then formed into a loaf. Small scraps of meat left over from butchering, too small to be used or sold elsewhere, were made into scrapple to avoid waste, a Pennsylvania Dutch tradition.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 21, 2006)

Sorry guys,  but the definition by Wikipedia sounds like the recipe for SPAM :mrgreen:


----------



## larry maddock (Jul 21, 2006)

yo yall,
ive been to spam cook offs in houston texas and lafeyette louisianna.

yumm ----with eggs
yumm---yumm


----------



## riz9 (Jul 21, 2006)

So I guess noone has ever tried actually doing this since I've gotten no word on results.  Not to worry I'm starting up the smoker tonight and throw some on.  Dutch must be right though because here in delaware I can find scrapple in every grocery store, wawa, and gas station convience store around.

I'll tell you though it's sure hard to find good woods to smoke with here though  :roll: , luckily HD has some just small selection.  But this is for another thread, sorry.

I'll post some scrapple results on saturday.  Happy smoking over the weekend!


----------



## shellbellc (Jul 21, 2006)

going to do some pulled pork this weekend, I will throw some scrapple and a fatty in...I've already smoked a SPAM chunk which turned out pretty good, considering I never eat the stuff!   The description from wikipedia doesn't really do scrapple justice...as we say here in PA, it's everything but the squeal...now doesn't that sound better??  Nothing better on a winter morning than scapple hot from the panabout 3/8 of an inch thick fried crispy on both sides...people here use a couple different condiments with it, syrup, horseradish, ketchup, or cocktail sauce...some restaurants try to hasten the cooking by deep frying, but I think it loses much of the pork flavor...


----------



## riz9 (Jul 21, 2006)

Glad to see another scrapple eater.  That's exactly how I make it to.  A lot of times I see it just warmed through with no crusty outside.  I still eat it but I could be happier about it.  I'm quite particular about the way the scrapple is cooked some I wonder if smoking it will be good, but I'm willing to try and smoke nearly anything.


----------



## tommy c (Jul 21, 2006)

SCRAPPLE? Isn't that a board game? :lol:


----------



## Dutch (Jul 21, 2006)

Hey Tommy, that's S-C-R-A-*B*-*B*-L-E that's the board game! :D


----------



## tommy c (Jul 22, 2006)

I know Earl....I was kiddin' :D


----------



## shellbellc (Jul 26, 2006)

I didn't get a chance to smoke this weekend  :(  Did anyone else try the scrapple??


----------



## riz9 (Jul 26, 2006)

Yes, I did.  They came off the smoker at the same time as a bunch of fatties and potatoes.  And everything was spectacular.  The scrapples stays very moist on the inside and gets a great crust.  But as I was saying earlier I like it sliced and crusty all the way around and soft in the middle.  So once it was cooked I sliced some and threw it on the grill to a little crust going on any edge that didn't have it.  We made some scrapple sandwiches which just means we threw some cheese on there and put it in a bun, and ketchup of course.

Actually the scrapple took on a little smoke ring to.  Not much because it doesn't take long to cook.  I think I might have a picture of it but I haven't uploaded them to the computer yet.

Next time I might get one of the really big scrapples and slice it first then smoke.  I think the crust would form just in time for the middle to get cooked.

But I definitely suggest anytime you pick up some fatties, go ahead and grab a brick of scrapple.

Happy Smoking


----------



## riz9 (Jul 27, 2006)

Here was the breakfast food.  Potatoes, fatties, and one of the two scrapples are in the bottom right!  It was delicious.


----------



## jaynik (Jul 28, 2006)

scrapple has to be very crispy for me.  I think I could deal with it smoked, then sliced and fried as usual to crisp it up.  Might give that a try!


----------



## riz9 (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm going to try slicing it then smoking, almost like hamburgers.  Because the skin does get pretty crisp, and pork takes a smoke flavor quite easily.


----------



## riz9 (Jul 28, 2006)

oh I forgot to say I'm going to try the slicing method today, and I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Dutch (Jul 28, 2006)

Nice report on your efforts there, riz9. What fatties did you smoke?


----------



## oillogger (Jul 28, 2006)

I would like to know more about scrapple and see a few more pictures of the meat mixture. 8)


----------



## riz9 (Jul 31, 2006)

The fatties were Jimmy Dean, Regular Sage and Hot.
As far as the scrapple goes I'm just buying hatfield scrapple.  So if you trying to mix it up on your own, I unfortunely can't help much.

I sliced some scrapple on friday 7/28 on threw it on there. Smoked it for about 1.5-2 hours at 235F.  Basically I was making smoked hambugers and whenever they were ready according to a probe thermometer I took the scrapple off as well.  But the skin didn't get quite as crisp as I like it so I had to throw it on a skillet for a little bit, but the scrapple definitely takes on good smoke flavor in a relatively short time.  So did the hamburgers.  I don't have any pics but these smoked hamburgers and scrapple are so good I'll be doing them a lot.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 31, 2006)

Never tried Scrapple but I did find this recipe.  Thought I would post it here so if anyone wanted to try it they could.

Scrapple

2 pounds ground lean pork 
1 lb beef liver 
1 cup buckwheat flour 
3 cups yellow corn meal 
4 tablespoons salt 
4 teaspoons freshly ground black pepper 
2 teaspoons sage 
2 teaspoons ground mace 
2 teaspoons ground coriander 
2 teaspoons ground thyme 
2 teaspoons whole sweet marjoram 
3 quarts of water 
In a large pot, add the water and bring to a boil. Add the liver and boil 10 minutes. Remove the liver and either run through a chopper or grab a knife and cut it in as small pieces as you can. Return to pot. Add the ground pork, a little at a time, and stir. If you add the pork all at once, you will end up with a big "clump". Boil at about a simmer for 20 minutes.

In a large bowl mix the buckwheat flour, corn meal, salt, and spices; add to meat and broth slowly, constanstanly stirring. Simmer gently for one hour, stirring very frequently. Use lowest possible heat, as mixture scorches easily.

Pour into greased loaf pans, (you will need two - this receipt will make two four pound pans for a total of eight pounds) bounce the pans a couple of times so that the Scrapple settles, and let cool. At this point it is best to let the let the Scrapple set in the refigerator overnight.

Now, as you arise in the morning, remove the scrapple from the refer and cut into to 3/8 inch slices. To freeze, lay a sheet of waxed paper between slices and then put in ziplock bags and into the freezer. 

To serve, thaw and dust with flour and fry in either bacon grease or lard until golden brown. Should you decide to use "Pam" or other such modern devices, you will not only ruin the Scrapple, but my grandmother, and perhaps her grandmother who developed this receipt will descend upon you and rack vengeance beyond imagination.

Some people prefer their Scrapple with maple syrup. Personally, I like to lay a couple of slices of Scrapple along two fried eggs, put lots of butter on the Scrapple, then grab my pepper mill and make everything look like a gravel truck just past over it. And, as you eat, mix the eggs and Scrapple together and use a good "pusher" (fresh crusty bread) to get it together. Enjoy.

Hope someone will give it a try and let us know if it is like you like it.


----------



## linescum (Dec 23, 2006)

ayyyyyyyyyyyy.scrapple and fatties, fatties and scrapple, whats a smoker to do..love them both..used to make our own been a while since i've been to a good butchering..scrapple is best straight out of the kettle,,,,now i gotta go up to the IGA and get me some meadows


----------



## up in smoke (Dec 23, 2006)

I love scrapple! That definitely goes in my recipe folder! Now Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]m jonesing for some meadows too!


----------



## linescum (Dec 23, 2006)

i have their recipe somewhere.. one of the guys i used to butcher with was a meadow and we used their recipe when making scrapple..used to make 50#at a time 10 of it would be eaten as we were filling the pans


----------



## cheech (Jan 6, 2007)

And what pray tell are meadows?


----------



## linescum (Jan 6, 2007)

a local brand of scrapple and pork products


----------



## joe r 6772 (Apr 27, 2015)

I had seen a recipe o make homemade scrapple using Pork Butt, however it said to boil the butt and I was thinking why not Smoke it first instead of boiling it then making it into Scrapple

That would give You some Smoked Scrapple IMO


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 11, 2018)

Following this thread has me thinking I need to find our recipe had already been thinking about making some.
We use to boil the heads and make our scrapple with the meat from the heads. All other scrap meat was used for sausage.

Warren


----------



## gmh313 (Oct 11, 2018)

Now I'm craving scrapple! Haven't had it in a few years now unfortunately.


----------



## JZ_Focus (Oct 12, 2018)

We butcher hogs every year in janiary to stock the freezer, and we always make scrapple and puddin'.  I gre up eating scrapple and love it, especially with a little kings syrup.  The nice thing about making our own is that we can control what goes into the pot of meat.  We always remove the brain from the skull before it goes into the pot to be cooked down, just something that we personally think is important.  I think I still have about 3-4 pans of it left in the freezer.


----------

